# help



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

how is it possible to be successful to hunt grouse in thick brush with out a dog , and be succesful , because i kick out lots of birds but i cant get shots through the brush. thanks


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I take it you're hunting ruffs right? Where I hunt it's tough cover, but it's just part of the game. Spray 'N' Pray. Sometimes I get the bird, sometimes I shoot a tree. If you can get onto logging roads or trails it helps. Plus I've found that ruffs are like most upland birds and they like edges. So try to find the thinner cover on the edges of thicker cover and you can usually find good numbers in the transition between them...and it presents a better shot.

By and large I always hear more grouse than I ever see.


----------

